# Attention seeker...



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

that is my husband. I have come to this conclusion. 

We went to Costco today and he walks into the place like "Hey world, here I am!! Look at me". It is exhausting. I can't even describe how many times he went up to clerks, cashiers, strangers and kidded around with them, asked them stupid questions, on and on until I want to pull my hair out We just got home and I feel like I just want to take a 2 hr. nap.

Why do people become like this? I have been with this man for just a few years and usually send him out shopping by himself but today decided to go with him and was reminded why I send him out by himself.

If it isn't about him he gets bored. We went out last night for his sil's birthday. The place was loud and my husband is hard of hearing but he just sat there bored because it wasn't about him. His sil's mother even said to him "Hey, you are behaving yourself today!" as in you are just sitting there and not making the usual nut of yourself!

He is a wonderful man don't get me wrong. He is romantic, affectionate, he treats me like a queen so I guess I should not complain.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I get like that but I am bipolar


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My SO's father is like that.He's a narcissist.
not saying your partner is a narcissist,SO's father is the narcissist.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I get like that but I am bipolar



Yes I have done some research and bi polar came up a lot. Bi polar, it's all about them. My brother is bi polar and has lied through his teeth to my face and has never apologized to me. I still am having hard time getting over his lies. But he does no empathize with me nor can he put himself in my place to realize how I feel about his lies hence does not feel any need to apologize to me.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My SO's father is like that.He's a narcissist.



Narcissist...another term that has come up a lot in my research about this online.

Another thing, insecure, feeling the need to have everyone like him. He does a lot for neighbors, etc. to the point where I feel it's way too much.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

some people just like to talk, tell stories, be social etc.

my wife included. I can finish 75% of her sentences, I've heard her families stories 70 times...and if we are meeting someone (CPA, realtor, school teacher...etc etc. whoever needs both our input)

she'll just be chatting away while I look at my watch and then remind her I already asked and got the answer to the question shed just asked.

it's who they are. I would never go to the grocery store with my wife. lol


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you make him feel like he's all that you say he is?Is there under
a chance he suffers from low self sesteem underneath it all?

Stop wondering and ask him.He dosen't sound like a narcissist.
Is he good looking and females always hit on him?

It is not good,as you sound like you hate this about him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Some people are just out going. They meet people and talk to everyone who will talk to them when they go out. That’s not bi-polar, narcissist or any kind of mental disorder. They don’t do it because everything is about them. They do it because that is just how they interact with the world.

I really don’t see a problem. That’s who he is. You have a problem handling it because you seem to be the opposite. 

You say he’s a good man, treats you well, etc. What you are doing, picking him part, looking for mental health labels to put on him.. that’s not treating him well. He is who he is. Either accept that he’s a gregarious, outgoing person and love him for it or let him go so he can find a woman who is does not pick him part like this.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like my SIL. Facebook, Instagram. Puts her life out there for all to see. Look at me I need attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

The attention seekers I know will only talk about themselves and their problems. 

I know of someone that if you talk about someone other then her, she has a hissy fit and will tell or yell at you that she only wants to talk about herself. It's extremely strange behavior. This person is very needy, controlling and literally cries about everything.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

enough about him, let's talk about meeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> enough about him, let's talk about meeeeeeeeeee!!!


So how is the hoppy turtle today?


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

nevergveup said:


> Do you make him feel like he's all that you say he is?Is there under
> a chance he suffers from low self sesteem underneath it all?
> 
> Stop wondering and ask him.He dosen't sound like a narcissist.
> ...


No he is 70 and bald, fat and grey. I do not make him feel this way. I boost him up and he says I am the best thing that has every happened to him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> The attention seekers I know will only talk about themselves and their problems.
> 
> I know of someone that if you talk about someone other then her, she has a hissy fit and will tell or yell at you that she only wants to talk about herself. It's extremely strange behavior. This person is very needy, controlling and literally cries about everything.


That's pretty extreme. Has anyone ever pointed out to her that this is pathological?


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Some people are just out going. They meet people and talk to everyone who will talk to them when they go out. That’s not bi-polar, narcissist or any kind of mental disorder. They don’t do it because everything is about them. They do it because that is just how they interact with the world.
> 
> I really don’t see a problem. That’s who he is. You have a problem handling it because you seem to be the opposite.
> 
> You say he’s a good man, treats you well, etc. What you are doing, picking him part, looking for mental health labels to put on him.. that’s not treating him well. He is who he is. Either accept that he’s a gregarious, outgoing person and love him for it or let him go so he can find a woman who is does not pick him part like this.


You are all wrong. It is just more than outgoing and I am not picking him apart. He adores me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

when I get like that, I view myself as being an entertainer and I'm trying to feed my ego


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and yes I am aware that I do that here


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> That's pretty extreme. Has anyone ever pointed out to her that this is pathological?


I don't think so. She comes from a very dysfunctional family. She's also a cyber stalker. I do keep my distance from this person.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DiZ said:


> You are all wrong. It is just more than outgoing and I am not picking him apart. He adores me.


When he goes into a store and talks to people, does he just walk up and start talking about himself? Or does he ask them how they are doing, ask for help, etc?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> She's also a cyber stalker. I do keep my distance from this person.


ugh.SO's dad also.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> when I get like that, I view myself as being an entertainer and I'm trying to feed my ego


But you are the man here... we like your entertainment. So all is good


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a brother in law that does and acts the same way. I think he must have grown up trying to be the center of attention. In our family, he is a pain in the ass, but no one says anything to him about his actions. My poor sister is married to him. Not a good situation. I feel for her, but at the same time, she picked him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EleGirl said:


> When he goes into a store and talks to people, does he just walk up and start talking about himself? Or does he ask them how they are doing, ask for help, etc?


This is my question also.... as some might just be a little extra " extroverted" ... if he adores you, he is a great husband, you are getting affection at home, life is good, no problems in your marriage... I am wondering if you may be very introverted and just not understand HIM...and the joy he gets from interacting with people... Extroverts / most especially "Sanguine" personalites are like this... 

Now if they are a non stop chatter box and only about themselves, then others would get sick of this...some shunning and running away would be going on, people giving him the cold shoulder. 

Is this how he is received or does these people he is interacting with him ENJOY him also?? 

How is the communication between the 2 of you ?? Do you feel it is not "enough" somehow so he is seeking more outside to "recharge his battery"-- this is what is says about "Extroverts"...they get their battery charged from being SOCIAL...where as introverts get a recharge by internal reflection. Just a thought.

For instance, I have an Aunt who adopted a son... he is so introverted, still single at 35, very few GF's... good looking too....I've heard him complain many times how his Mom needs to talk to everyone, how it annoys him, how she might try to get him in the conversation and he wants no part of it, he enjoys the solitude of himself.

Sometimes it's hard to "gleam" the whole story or get exactly where another is coming from....so maybe this could be a part of the issue >> just different temperaments not understanding the other...

Or maybe something more....some self indulgent need to be recognized, praised... that sort of thing.. If his interactions are caring, asking questions to other people and just enjoying the social.. I would not think anything is wrong with him though...unless he is crossing lines into flirting with other women.


----------

